# Photobucket.com



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, i have made a photobucket account for the forum to use. If mods dont agree then please delete the thread.

PLEASE RESPECT THE FACT I MADE IT FOR YOU, I AM TRUSTING YOU SO PLEASE DONT SPOIL IT.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

user name- rfuk

Password- forum

Mods, can this be made sticky if you agree with it please.


----------



## Burmese-Miles (Dec 28, 2007)

its a great idea thanks for thinkin of it =]


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

yeah its great until someone decides to change the password :crazy:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

good idea, surprised its not been done sooner now thinking about it


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If it gets changed, i have the recovery questions and email address paswords lol.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> If it gets changed, i have the recovery questions and email address paswords lol.


good thinking


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

thats a great idea!!  (..even tho i have my own!)


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

knowing my luck someone would delete my photos and put a porn photos up instead :lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Lol, lets hope the do  Only joking.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

nope. Not from the looks of things.

I think most people have their own accounts so signing into a different one is pretty pointless.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

when I open photobucket im already signed in to my own one :lol:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

drummerkid1993 said:


> when I open photobucket im already signed in to my own one :lol:


same ere: victory:

but just cos i'm bored i have put the first pic on there.


----------



## kitenutuk (Dec 27, 2007)

We could always start a group on flickr i dont know how many people use flickr on here but as far as groups go im pretty sure theres 1 decent one for lizards and one for beardies at the mo but none seem to move to much any takers? if there is i can soon make the group


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I just went for a nosey, and the password doesnt work. :crazy:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yep, someones changed the password!!  :crazy:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

ANT said:


> yep, someones changed the password!!  :crazy:


How unlike the RFUK Mob! :lol2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol!!
but the thing is cant non-members also see this part of the forum???


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yes i think so


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

ANT said:


> lol!!
> but the thing is cant non-members also see this part of the forum???


Yep, but it could have been anyone, maybe it was a google bot. :crazy:


----------



## kitenutuk (Dec 27, 2007)

if we can open a group on flickr we dont need paswords all you got to be is a member it dont cost anything to store pics there


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I dont under stand flickr. Can someone else do it lol?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

HMMM - that didn't take long for somone to change the password :lol2:

Too many people can see the page - non members too so i doubt this would work !


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

The password isnt working:crazy::whip: lol.
We could just PM to find out the password so we dont have this problem!!!


----------

